
The self-epublishing bubble - davidw
http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2012/jan/30/self-e-publishing-bubble-ewan-morrison
======
davidw
Thought provoking piece. I don't think it's really a bubble - a lot of our
customers at LiberWriter don't seem to be under any illusions of 'getting rich
quick'. I think that more than anything, a lot of people just got a new
creative outlet, and don't care if they're the next Amanda Hocking.

